# Searching a GBA Clone, Please Help



## XyracX (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello guys, Im searching for a GBA SP Clone, that supports Micro SD / or have an inernal flash build in, that you can use with USB (drag&drop).

Important things are :

- Backlight
- GBA & GBC Support (Maybe other Platforms, but not necessary)
- TV Out would be very nice

I have found some different models on aliexpress, are links here allowed ? Maybe one of you had already ordered one of these.

Already heard of the K1 GBA, but need more to choose from, maybe some cheaper one.

Also, what is the cheapest GBA Flash Card so far ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2016)

Cheapest GBA flash cart?
Probably a fire card. I have seen those go quite cheap. Realistically though your only choices are EZ4 for a standalone flash cart or EZ 3 in 1 if you are using a DS and have a DS flash cart to manage it. The everdrive people are set to have a GBA cart at some point but it is not out yet.

Not sure what GBA clones, if any, there are that also support the GB/GBC natively. Plenty will have emulators and there are nice emulators for the GBA (NES and other 8 bit and older do pretty well) so if you have a GBA flash cart you can at least play them.

The K101+ is probably the best clone on the market. Though for a certain few things it might see some other things edge it out as there are some that are more native GBA playing devices rather than emulators with GBA dumping facilities which is what the K101+ seems to do. Some of the NES clones and megadrive clones are genuinely better than the original hardware, no GBA clone has yet achieved this save for token things like backlight (there have been backlight mods on the GBA since the afterburner) and TV out (covered in a second).

If you want TV out then most would point you at a gamecube and tell you to get a GB player (or use an emulator on your PC and output that to a TV but I will skip that). Time was I would have said make sure the GB player comes with a disc but if you can mod the gamecube then there are some nice alternatives these days ( http://www.gc-forever.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2782 ).

Yeah if you want to link and ask if you should buy this then that is fine. Advertising is frowned upon but asking questions about a given product is absolutely fine.

I do have to say though that you are asking about cheap things several times in that. Generally it runs "cheap, easy to use, good -- pick two". There are plenty of times a bit of research will get you something more cheaply than one that spends 5 minutes looking at buys the first things that looks like it will do but this is not one of them.


----------



## XyracX (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for your answer. I have a moded Gamecube, but the player for it, will cost min. 20€ and up. I don't see the point of it, as you also said already, there are so many more ways to emulate gba on like every console or the PC.

Here are some clones, that I have found :

1 : Game Box Advance : http://ow.ly/Yy7BM (Very cheap, seems to have the GBA hardware, backlight and the TV-Output (But not sure, only saw this in a youtube video) no TV cable in the discription)
2 : Random Clone : http://ow.ly/Yy7Jl (A few € more expensive, no information at all, but seems to be shipped with an TV cable.
3 : Another Random : http://ow.ly/Yy7Ob (Don't know the difference here, maybe same as the above one)
4 : Looks really crappy : http://ow.ly/Yy7UX ( Dont wanna mess with these one  )

So far, the GameBox is my favorite, but as there is no TV cable shipped with it, Im not sure of this capability. Maybe it is another one, as in this video : 

EDIT : Seems it is another one, cause in the video, under the display is written "Game Box Advance" and that on from aliexpress onle "Game Box"

So how to get sure ? Are there other sites that ship wordlwide for free?

EDIT 2 : Ok, found the GameBox one from aliexpress, there is no micro sd slot and no TV Output.


----------

